# Greetings!



## ckiraly (Nov 13, 2017)

I've been a member for a little while now but haven't actually introduced myself. I'm an amateur musician who really loves soundtracks and film scores. Huge fan of Hans Zimmer, Thomas Newman, James Newton Howard and JunkieXL. I'm very much still learning the ropes of composing and all of the tools of the trade. I'll be happy to share what I know as I have already learned a lot from all of you!

I just got this SoundCloud account up and running, so if you get a chance, check out some of my work at: 

https://soundcloud.com/ckiraly

Thanks and Happy Composing!

Chris


----------



## TMA (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello Chris, welcome to VI! Good taste you have there!


----------



## ckiraly (Nov 14, 2017)

TMA said:


> Hello Chris, welcome to VI! Good taste you have there!



Thanks! Glad to be aboard!


----------

